
Bacteria Create Flower Art - magoghm
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/how-bacteria-create-flower-art
======
ksaj
This is the kind of emergent property Santa Fe Institute lives for. It is
thought that cell walls originally developed because of the initial
interactions that occur between fatty lipids and water.

